# sugarglidder is coming to toronto on SUNDAY the 18th of April for deliveries - heater



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] please.

notice mississauga is in a new spot. behind the petro canda on the street just east of the gas station.

ON WHITTLE ROAD!!

hello everyone, i am making a trip again toronto on the sunday to see how it goes this time as I work allday now on saturday. its a bummer but its life, lol!! I hope to se many of you again on the sunday as I do on the saturdays. I will be again at the HWY#10 and britannia petro canada just south of the 401 on the north east corner at the petro canada. from 830-915am. I will be just behnd the gas station on the little street. Whittle road. turn to the left/north at the light. give me a call if you cant find me 519-897-1567. easier there. alot of the time I am their later then 930, I can stop at weston and the 401 at the staples if needed also!! and at the kennedy commons from 1115am to 1pm. email me at [email protected] for orders and to get more info if you need more info.

Frozen food all 25% off for this trip!!!!

NOW OFFERING INTERAC/DEBIT ON SITE FOR YOU CONVIENCE!!!!!!!!

FROZEN FOODS:I will have a large freezer with me to hold all of this food:

mix and match all cube packs. buy 4 get one free!!!!

Cube packs: approx 3.5 oz $5 each

bloodworms , veggie, brine shrimp, baby brine shrimp 2oz, mysis, daphnia!!

frozen daphnia 1/4lbs for $3.50, 1/2lbs $6.50, 1lb for $11.00

tubliflex worms 1/4lbs for $3, 1/2lbs for $6, 1lb for $10.00

1/4lbs rotifers for $5.00, or $15.00 for 1lb
1/4lbs for $8.50, 1lb baby brine shrimp $15/lb

1/2lbs for $6, 1lb krill for $10.00 
1/2lbs for $6, 1lb red shrimp for $10.00, 1/2lbs for $5.50

FOODS: most flake are $10.50/lb or $50.00 for 5lbs! if not they will be maked

Johns premium Spirulina flake:

Johns premium Brine shrimp flake: soldout

Johns premium Angel flake:

Johns premium Beefheart flake: sold out

Johns premium Cichlid flake:

Johns premium Krill/Plankton/Spirulina flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs sold out
Johns premium Color flake with Naturose powder: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium Super Brine flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium Marine Tide flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium Veggie flake:

Johns premium Earthworm flake:

Johns premium Basic Veggie flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs
Johns premium tropical/cichlid flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs

HBH PRODUCTS:

HBH Natural color growth flake: $9.00/lb or $42 for 5lbs

HBH Frenzy 4 flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs

HBH Color Bight Flake $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs

HBH Angel flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs

HBH Basic Veggie: $9/lb or $42 for 5lbs

HBH Veggie 8 Flake: $15/lb or $65 for 5lbs sold out

HBH African Attack 1mm pellet: $6.50/lb or $30 for 5lbs

HBH Veggie Agae wafers: $11/lb or $52 for 5lbs

PELLETS: most pellets are $4.50/lb or $20.00 for 5lbs, otherwise marked

Johns premium 1.5mm slow sinking pellet:

Johns premium 1.5mm pink color slow sinking pellet: $5/lb or $22 for 5lbs

Johns premium 2mm slow sinking pellet:

Johns premium Spirulina pellet: sold out coming at end of april

Johns premium Shrimp pellet:

Johns premium 00 Crumble:

Johns premium 1 Crumble:

Johns premium 2 Crumble:

Johns premium 3mm soft and moist krill pellet: $11.00/lb

Johns premium 3mm floating pellet: $5.50/lb

Johns premium 5mm flaoting pellet: $5.50 /lb

Johns premium Meat wafers: $11/lb

Johns premium Veggie/Algae wafers: $11/lb

Johns premium Spirulina powder: $29.00/lb

Johns premium Naturose powder: 1/8lb: $19.00 1/4lb: $26.00 1/2lb: $45.00

Johns premium rotifer size 5-50 Golden pearl:

Johns premium rotifer size 50-100 Golden pearl: all golden pearl are

Johns premium rotifer size 100-200 Golden pearl: $8.25 1/4lb:

Johns premium brine shrimp size #1 200-300 Golden pearl: $15.75 1/2lb:

Johns premium brine shrimp size #2 300-500 Golden pearl: $30.00/lb

Johns premium brine shrimp size #3 500-800 Golden pearl:

Johns premium Decapsulated brine shrimp: $24.00/lb

Johns premium 3mm green floating koi pellet: $5/lb or $22 for 5lbs

Johns premium 5mm red floating koi pellet: $5/lb or $22 for 5lbs

15oz can of 70% hatch brine shrimp premium eggs: $38 high hatch ratio!!

STICKS: all sticks come in 1/2lbs and are $12/lb limited quantities

veggie sticks 
brine shrimp stick 
spirulina sticks 
earthworm sticks limited quantites
spirulina sticks with calcium for shrimp sticks: 
color stickes

OTHER FOODS:

Tetra color bits tins: $18.00

NEW LIFE SPECTRUM: In 5lb pails!! ALL PAILS ARE $60 for a 5lb pail--- I CAN GET ANY NEW LIFE SPECTRUM PRODUCT SO JUST ASK AND I'LL BRING IT IN FOR YOU!!

ALL NLS IS AVALIBLE IN 1/2lbs ALSO for $13/lb
.35mm gowth formula:

1mm cichlid formula:

2mm Medium fish formula:

3mm Large fish formula:

7mm jumbo fish formula:

H2O algae wafers:

1mm thera A cichlid formula:

2mm thera A medium formula:

3mm thera A large fish formula:

0.8mm semi floating pellet formula: in 1/2lbs only

Discus formula 300 Grams: $16.50

Finiky fish formula 150 Grams: $19.00

H2O freshwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42

H2O saltwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42

MEDICATIONS:

metro 100 grams: $18.00 metro 500 grams: $70.00

seachem kanaplax 5gram: $7.50 --1 left

praziPro liquid 473ml bottle treats flukes,tapeworm,flatworm,turbellarians: $48.00

Praziquantel powder 10 grams: $26.00

Praziquantel powder 50 grams: $80.00

Seachem garlic gaurd 480ml bottle: $25.00

Methylene Blue 4oz bottle: $8.50

HEATERS:

Jager: Marineland Stealths: Marineland Glass:

50watt: $$26.00 25 watt: $25.50 25 watt: $24.00 
75 watt: $26.25 50 watt: $26.00 50 watt:$25.50
100 watt: $27.00 100 watt: $26.75 100 watt: $26.00
150 watt: $27.75 150 watt: $27.50 150 watt: $27.00
200 watt: $28.75 200 watt: $28.00 200 watt: $27.50
250 watt: $29.50 S.O 250 watt: $29.00 250 watt: $28.50
300 watt: $29.50

Cascade glass: Finnex Titanium digital:

25 watt: $14.00 150 watt: $44.75 
50 watt: $14.50 200 watt: $46.50 
75 watt: $15.00 300 watt: $50.00 
100 watt: $16.00 500 watt: $57.00
150 watt: $17.00 
200 watt: $18.00 Digital controller: $55.00
250 watt: $19.00
300 watt: $20.00

Hegan Elite:

12-left-25 watt: $14.00

AIR PUMPS:

Penn Plax air pods Eco Air: Won brothers star air pumps:

air pod #10: $16.50 eco air #1: $20.50 3 star: $22.00
air pod #20: $18.00 eco air #2: $21.50 4 star: $26.00 one left
air pod #30: $19.50 eco air #3: $25.00 
air pod #55: $23.00 eco air #4: $35.00 one left
air pod 75 $25.00 
air pod #100: $29.00 commercial eco air #1: $65.00 one of each 
commercial eco air #3: $90.00 
commercial eco air #5: $125.00

BATTERY AIR PUMPS:

hurricane no1: $6.50 hurricane no2: $9.00

LARGE FISHROOM AIR PUMPS:

AP60: $160.00 AP100: $185.00 
rebuild kit: $20.00 rebuild kit: $25.00

AIR SUPPLIES:

11pc air kit: 5t`s, 4 valves, 2 airline suctions cups: $2.50
6 pc airline couplers: $2.00
sinlge T`s: $0.75
single valves $0.75

brass needle air valves 1/8npt: $2.50
double nickel air valve 1/8npt: $2.50
plastic water/air valves 1/8"npt for $2.00

500`roll plastic airline: $40.00
330`roll silicone airline: $40.00
economy airstones : each: $0.25 25: $5.50


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

SPONGE FILTERS: HYDRO SPONGES/PLASTIC CORNER FILTERS





Complete filters:


hydro sponge mini: $6.50 hydro sponge #1: $7.50 hydro sponge #2: $8.00
hydro sponge #3: $8.50 hydro sponge #4: $9.00 hydro sponge #5: $10.50





Hydro sponge (just the sponge):


mini: $1.75 #1: $2.50 #2: $3.00 #3: $3.50 #4: $4.00 #5: $4.50





Hydro sponge reticulated complete filters:





retic. hydro sponge #2: $10.50 retic. hydro sponge #3: $11.00
retic hydro sponge #4: $11.50 retic. hydro sponge #5: $13.00



Hydro sponge reticulated (just the sponge)


#2: $5.00 #3: $5.50 #4: $6.00 #5: $7.00


HYDRO SPONGE PARTS:

female strainer: $2.00 male strainer: $2.00
bullseye: $3.00 steps/riser: $2.00 base: $3.50 extention clear tube: $2.00

turbo flows not avalible anymore, we are working on having more made though!! hopefully soon



Lees small triple flow corner filter: $5.00 
Lees medium triple flow corner filter: $6.00
Lees large triple flow corner filter: $6.50 




INTERNAL FILTERS: 

cascade 300: $18.00 cascade 400: $22.00 cascade 600: $29.00



HANG OVER THE BACK FILTERS:

aquaclear variety:

mini(AC20): $33.00 150(AC30): $39.00 200(AC50): $47.00 300(AC70): $65.00 500(AC110) $84.00





Penn plax cascade variety: Insert type: inserts all come in 3 packs:

cascade80: $16.00 cascade100: $22.00 cascade150: $25.00 cascade200: $29.00 cascade300: $40.00
inserts: $5.00 inserts: $5.25 inserts: $5.75 inserts: $5.75 inserts: $10.50


Marineland penguin filter: inserts are all $2.50 each for each filter!!!

penguin 150: $31.00 penguin 200: $38.00 penguin 350: $50.00



POWER HEADS:¸

MAXIJETS:

400's for $20 600's for $24 900's for $27 1200's for $31 
maxi jet sponge insert pre-filters 2 pack for $9

HYDOR:all sold out now more coming

koralia nano: $31.00 koralia#1: $35.00 koralia#2: $45.00 koralia#3: $54.00 koralia#4: $65.00




CANISTER FITLERS:

eheim 2213: $100.00 SO eheim 2215: $145.00 eheim2217:$190 SO eheim 2222: $175.00 eheim 2224: $195.00 eheim 2026: $240.00 eheim 2028: $310.00 eheim 2080 pro3 with media: $700 special order

all filter pads for the 2213, 2215, 2217, and pro #2's. email for prices and availblity: blue, black carbon pads,white pads.

Hegan canister filters:

Fluval FX5: $310.00 sold out Fluval 305: $155.00 Fluval 405: $210.00



Penn plax cascade canister filter:all inserts availble upon your request!! 15% off this trip cascade canister filters

cascade500: $100.00 cascade700: $120.00 cascade1000: $145.00 cascade1200: $160.00 cascade1500: $170.00 

Filstar canister filters:

XP1: $125.00 XP2: $155.00 XP3: $175.00 XP4: $245.00 special order!!

filter pads and media avalible a upon request!!

Marineland canister filter:15% off this trip

C-160: $110.00 C-220: $144.00 C-360: $185.00 C-530: $320.00 special order!!!



BREEDING SUPPLIES: (IE, caves, breeder nets)

custom made slate caves. basic single for $7, double with one open and one closed $10.50, double with both closed $11.50, all can come with removable tops or a fixed top also. preo rder only right now. I will have them with me in may!!

breeder nets: $5.50 Penn plax aqua nursery: $11.75 Lees 2 in 1 breeder $8.00

full breeder log: $7.00 half breeder log: $7.00 double retangular breeder cave: $7.75

medium round stackable cave grey: $6.00 medium round stackable cave brown: $6.00

large round stackable cave grey: $12.00 

Small mud hut: $6.00 large mud hut: $8.00 

angel breeding cones: $12.50 2 kinds/sizes

johns hand made caves:

extruded round 6" caves 2" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige

extruded square 6" caves 1.5" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige

hand formed caves approx. 6" long by 1.5" to 2" opening for $5.50



HEGAN AQUACLEAR POWER FILTER MEDIA: and parts!!

AQUACLEAR REPLACEMENT SPONGES: IN SINGLES OR 3 PACKS. 
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $2.75 or 1 for $1.15
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $3.50 or 1 for $1.75 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $4.00 or 1 for $1.85 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $7.50 or 1 for $2.75 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEARS CARBON: SINGLE AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75


AQUACLEAR ZIOLITE: SINGLES AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEAR PARTS: quantities limited at this time.

AC mini,150,200,300 impeller shafts, for $3 ea.
AC500 impeller shafts $4.25
AC 150 impellers $9
AC 200 impellers $10
AC300 impellers $12
A110 impellers $15



BULK MEDIA: 

5lbs bulk extruded carbon: $10 for 5lbs sold out


HBH CARBON:
1/2 gallon of palletized carbon $8.50approx. weight 1KG/ 2.2lbs 



TAP WATER CONDITIONS AND WATER CONDITIONERS:

TAP WATER CONDITIONERS: 
prime 500 ml bottles $14 prime 2L Bottle for $49 

prime 1 gallon for $80 you wont find a better price anywhere for this product 


Aquarium pharmaceuticals 500 ml bottles $10.00
Aquarium pharmaceuticals 1 gallon jugs $50.00 


API pimafix 16oz bottle $9.75 API pimafix 2L bottle $34
API melifix 16oz bottle $9.75 API melifix 2L bottle for $34 sold out


API stress coat 16oz bottle $9.75 API stress coat 1 gallon for $50 sold out
API stress zyme 16oz bottle $13 API stress zyme 1 gallon bottle for $50 sale $40


Flourish excel 500ml bottle $13.50 Flourish excel 2L bottle $42 Flourish excel 1 gallon $75

Seachem discus buffer 1.1lb (500g): $20

Seachem Purigen 500ml: $30 sold out

ClorAm-X 5lbs:$50.00



SHIPPING SUPPLIES:


400 count jungle bag buddies $9.75

FISH BAGS: these bags are around 15% nylon for a strong bag. 
2mil bags: 
4" * 18" fish bags for $6.50/100 6" * 20" fish bags for $8/100
8" * 20" fish bags for $9.50/100 10" * 22" fish bags for $13/100 
3mil bags: 
10" * 22" fish bags for $15/100 



GLASS CLEANERS


Mag floats small for $9 sold out Mag float medium for $17 Mag float larger for $28 


WON meg-a-clean Small Glass Cleaners for $7.50
WON meg-a-clean Medium Glass Cleaners for $9
WON meg-a-clean Large Glass Cleaners for $11 



ODD BALL STUFF:

Marineland emperior insters: $2.50 each

clear GE 1200 SERIES 1201 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube. 
-black GE 1200 SERIES 1203 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube 


THERMOMETERS:
glass thermometers $1.75
LCD thermometers $2.25 limited quanitites
coral life digital thermometer for $11.50
CO'2 bubble counters for $15, whole hegan Co2 kit $20



NETS:
green coarse nets, penn plax, some nets sold out email for what you want and Ill let you know

2" * 1 3/4------------------$0.85
3"* 2 1/4-------------------$1.00
4"*3--------------------------$1.25
5 * 4"-----------------------$1.75
6” * 5"--------------------$2.25
8" * 6"---------------------$3.00
10" * 7"------------------$4.00
5” * 4" w/16" handle-----$2.25
8” * 6” w/16" handle----$3.50

GRAVEL CLEANERS:
5" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$4.50
9" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$5.50
10" Cylinder, 57" Hose------------$7.50
16" Cylinder, 72" Hose-----------$9.50
24" cylinder, 96" hose-------------$11.50



thanks



john


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I might come for some fish bags.

I thought you were selling surgar gliders and got extremely excited, lol


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I thought you were selling surgar gliders and got extremely excited, lol [/QUOTE]

you wouldnt believe how much I got that at the beginning when I first started selling suppies!! I am working on getting sugarglidders again. I do have hedgehogs though, and a litter of shih tzu puppies!! l lol

thanks

john


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*How does this work?*

Do we just show up and grab whatever we want from the list or do we have to
email you what we want first then come and pick up our order?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello, I would prefer a pre order as then you can be sure to get what you would like. just email me at [email protected]

thanks

john


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

do you carry any aquarium wood?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> you wouldnt believe how much I got that at the beginning when I first started selling suppies!! I am working on getting sugarglidders again. I do have hedgehogs though, and a litter of shih tzu puppies!! l lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


:O  How much would they cost?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

how much would what cost?? joeee!!! 

and for the plywood tanks. I have malysian wood, medium and large for between $18-$20

thanks

john


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> how much would what cost?? joeee!!!
> 
> and for the plywood tanks. I have malysian wood, medium and large for between $18-$20
> 
> ...


How much are the hedgehogs? How much do you think you could get the sugar gliders for? I did a bit of research on them and I want a few, but unfortunately they look expensive ($100ish+).


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

hey john! Is it possibe to order a 5lb pail of the nls finicky fish formula? Still $60??


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

no it is not possible, it only comes in a 150 gram container. they dont make all the formulas in pails.

thanks

john


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

hey john, any chance you carry gravel? a friend of mine is looking for some for her tank.

also you have a couple of large branchy pieces of driftwood?

cheers
Mike

verbalone at hotmail dot com


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> no it is not possible, it only comes in a 150 gram container. they dont make all the formulas in pails.
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


Are you selling any hedgehogs? How much would they cost?

If not, would you mind telling me where you obtained them from? I'm looking to raise a small animal.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hedgehogs are around $75-$85 each depending on the color of them

thanks

john


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

when you coming around john?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

he usually comes the same time each month. So about second sunday of May. And he usually posts a thread a week a half before hand.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks appreciate it.


----------

